# how to keep barn from flooding



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

When wind-driven rain comes in from the southwest during severe storms, our barn floods. The water is coming right through and then it takes a long time to dry. That just happened this afternoon with an inch of rain (but a downpour).
I'd hate to see what happens in a hurricane.

On the other side of the barn is garden area but not being used as such. I was thinking of creating a berm along the wall, but if that's a good idea, what's best to use? If that isn't a good idea, then what is?

Any simple suggestions/solutions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

I have the same problem with my barn. If you can see where the water flows, yes, i would build a ditch or berm.
at our local quarry, they sell rock dust, its alot cheaper than gravel, and it stays put.
Try to build up the level in the barn if you can
I buy the rock dust for 225.00 a large dump truck load. It took 2to do my barn.
Plus i built up the ground around my barngoing out about 3 to 4 feet.
Plus i have some shallow ditches to help divert the water.
by the way a small tractor with a front end loader will make short work of this job.
If you can barrow or rent 1
Good luck.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll agree observe the drainage path .water will take the easyest way .so you may have to ditch its path to redirect it and raiseing the hight of the barn floor gravel will aid in drainage but sand or rock dust is easyer on the feet of you and the livestock.adding a berm may block the flow of water getting it to run another way ,but ce careful not to dig a pond to create this berm or to damm up the water flow with such.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm a bit unclear about putting the gravel dust IN the barn. Also: how deep to ditch outside away from it? I think we can get the water to flow in a different direction. 

Airwolftruker: you said you built up the ground starting about 3-4 out from the barn? With topsoil?

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

I use a turnin' plow when I need to turn water with a ditch


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> how deep to ditch outside away from it?


The size needed is dependent on the amount of water you have to move.
It doesn't have to be very deep at all because you can always make it wider.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

dry well with a metal grate


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

Doc said:


> I'm a bit unclear about putting the gravel dust IN the barn. Also: how deep to ditch outside away from it? I think we can get the water to flow in a different direction.
> 
> Airwolftruker: you said you built up the ground starting about 3-4 out from the barn? With topsoil?
> 
> Thanks for the tips.


Rock dust is the left over by- product from the rock crusher. Its cheap! And it will build up the floor in your barn.
Also on the outside walls i have wood siding. I put metal sheeting over the wood. Make sure to bure the bottom at least 3" below the ground. Then fill in around the metal.
then take the rock dust and build up around the metal. But slope it away from the barn, going out a couple of feet. Put ditches were you need them.
the reason i like rock dust is because its cheap, and when it gets damp, it's like concrete.
You need to build up your floor inside. Or water will seep in under your exterior.
I dont know how deep your ditches need to be.
Keep the water from pooling, keep it moving away from your barn.


----------

